# Will this workout routine get me buff?



## ThisGuyMatt (May 14, 2016)

Upper
Bench 3x8
Barbell Row 3x8
OHP 3x8
Pullups 3x8 
Facepulls x abs superset 3x10-15
skull crushers x curls superset 3x10-15

Lower
Squat 3x5
Deadlift 2x5
Bulgarian Split Squats or Walking Lunges 3x8-12
Leg extension x Leg Curl superset 3x10-15 

I rotate the upper body and lower body every day, so I work upper body 4 days a week. Is that too much? Also is it okay that I'm doing the upper body(chest, arms, back, shoulders) all on same day? Anything else I should add or change to the workout? 

Thanks!


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

Food is what will make you big. Then rest. Then the workout. The workout doesn't mean jack shit if you don't get the other two right. So what's your diet?


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 14, 2016)

Milo said:


> Food is what will make you big. Then rest. Then the workout. The workout doesn't mean jack shit if you don't get the other two right. So what's your diet?


I don't have set foods I eat for breakfast lunch dinner, but I eat fruits, vegetables, and meat(mostly chicken) everyday. And I have whey protein after my workouts.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

Chicken and asparagus ain't gonna cut it. You need calories and chicken has precisely squat for calories. Start eating pasta, red meat, waffles, eggs, potatoes, milk. You need to ram food down your gullet not eat whenever it suits you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2016)

you need a weight lifters diet..If you want to bulk or cut its all about the food u eat


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

No. 



10charrr


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Chicken and asparagus ain't gonna cut it. You need calories and chicken has precisely squat for calories. Start eating pasta, red meat, waffles, eggs, potatoes, milk. You need to ram food down your gullet not eat whenever it suits you.



I wanna join a good amount of muscle that is also defined. But I don't wanna get fat.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Like it was said u need to eat 1st then train and rest. Muscle doesn't grow over night.
Don't rush it or u will mess with your gains


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

Bro you're not gonna get "buff" eating that shit. Fruits and vegetables are great... after you just slammed a 12 oz steak and twice baked potato.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Bro you're not gonna get "buff" eating that shit. Fruits and vegetables are great... after you just slammed a 12 oz steak and twice baked potato.



What about the snicker bar diet u were on?
That seemed to help


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Bro you're not gonna get "buff" eating that shit. Fruits and vegetables are great... after you just slammed a 12 oz steak and twice baked potato.



Okay I'll go look for a body building diet.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

ThisGuyMatt said:


> Okay I'll go look for a body building diet.



Is that your goal??? Bodybuilding or powerlifting


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Is that your goal??? Bodybuilding or powerlifting



Body building. I wanna have a musclier, but defined body.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

This is my daily intake so u got a idea of what it's like and going to take...
I'm 30 years old
225 lbs 
5'9"

Meal 1 0600
6 eggs 
2 yolks 
2 ounces ham
2 slices of wheat toast

Meal 2 0900
9 raw eggs
1 cup Greek yogurt 
1 cup almond milk
1 large banana 
2 table spoons almond butter 
Blended all together 

Meal 3 1130
8 ounces chicken
8 ounces rice white 

Meal 4  1430ish  1 hr before workout 
8 ounces steak
8  white rice 

Meal 5  after workout 
Protein shake 
1 scoop whey 
1 scoop casein 

Meal 6. 1800ish
8 ounces chicken 
8 ounces pasta 

Meal 7  bedtime 
Same as meal 2


Hope this helps man. It works for me but I also know I could do better


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2016)

I like the routine for the most part. Simple and lots of heavy compound stuff.  Alternate sets of 10 to 12 with sets of 3 to 5 every other session.

Also would do on off on off for a schedule if possible.  Recovery is key.

As for diet eat plenty of meat some fat but keep in mind carbs will be fueling this workout. Lots of potatoes rice and pasta.  If you are getting fat too quick scale back the size of each meal.  

Just please don't use the word buff here lol we take this seriously


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

I also snack allot between meals.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 15, 2016)

What are you working with 

Height ?

Weight ?

BF ?


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like the routine for the most part. Simple and lots of heavy compound stuff.  Alternate sets of 10 to 12 with sets of 3 to 5 every other session.
> 
> Also would do on off on off for a schedule if possible.  Recovery is key.
> 
> ...



So should I take a 2 day rest after upper and lower body instead of one? For example: Monday: upper Tuesday: Lower wedensday: Off day Friday: upper Saturday: lower Sunday: off day 

Haha sorry I won't use it, I'm new to all this


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> This is my daily intake so u got a idea of what it's like and going to take...
> I'm 30 years old
> 225 lbs
> 5'9"
> ...



Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> What are you working with
> 
> Height ?
> 
> ...



Height around 5ft 8
Weight 145 
BF about 12-14%?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

ThisGuyMatt said:


> Height around 5ft 8
> Weight 145
> BF about 12-14%?



How old are u? ?
You need to eat and then eat more.
Gain as much weight as u can then we will talk about how to Cut up


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

I just got done eatting two family size pizzas. 
I'll go and have a big protein shake later before bed..
Eat bro any goal starts in the kitchen man


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> How old are u? ?
> You need to eat and then eat more.
> Gain as much weight as u can then we will talk about how to Cut up



Will be 17 in 2 weeks. 
I used the caloric calculator and said my maintenance is 2412 calories a day, so I just do 500 more than that, right? I just hope I don't get fat doing this lol. Guessing it will take at least 6 months before I cut?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Dude your 17
Ur balls haven't even dropped yet. Lol jk
Ya u can do a lean bulk it's what I do but don't expect huge gains off it. When I first started bodybuilding I got fat which is fine case I was in my off season but got amazing muscles gains off it also


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Dude your 17
> Ur balls haven't even dropped yet. Lol jk
> Ya u can do a lean bulk it's what I do but don't expect huge gains off it. When I first started bodybuilding I got fat which is fine case I was in my off season but got amazing muscles gains off it also


What do you mean by lean bulk? Not eating as many calories?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Keeping away from a sugar, donuts, laguna  shit that's not good for u.
Eat clean like white meats less fat
But your age u shouldn't be worried about fat. 
Your metabolism should be going nuts


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

U need to just worry about eating as much as u can and lift and rest. U have goals so get it done.
Drink lots and lots of water also


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

Don't listen to Salty his row form is shit.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Don't listen to Salty his row form is shit.



If the kid checked out the video he would grow just from watching it.


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> U need to just worry about eating as much as u can and lift and rest. U have goals so get it done.
> Drink lots and lots of water also



I had a question about rest. 
So should I take a 2 day rest after upper and lower body instead of one? For example: Monday: upper Tuesday: Lower wedensday: Off day Friday: upper Saturday: lower Sunday: off day

Or should I be rotating upper and lower body everyday?


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

ThisGuyMatt said:


> I had a question about rest.
> So should I take a 2 day rest after upper and lower body instead of one? For example: Monday: upper Tuesday: Lower wedensday: Off day Friday: upper Saturday: lower Sunday: off day
> 
> Or should I be rotating upper and lower body everyday?



Play around with it man. There's no right or wrong way to do it. It's all preference and what you like. Try one way for a few months then change it up.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

ThisGuyMatt said:


> I had a question about rest.
> So should I take a 2 day rest after upper and lower body instead of one? For example: Monday: upper Tuesday: Lower wedensday: Off day Friday: upper Saturday: lower Sunday: off day
> 
> Or should I be rotating upper and lower body everyday?





For me what works. 
I know everybody is diffrent and some people like doing rows with perfect form where as I like to do a boat rowing class with it.

Monday- chest 
Tuesday - back 
Wed - arms 
Thursday - shoulders 
Friday - legs 
Saturday touch up work if I'm bored at the house, meaning I do arms cause the girls love big arms.
Sunday nothing rest day 

Some people do a two on one off day split.
I switch up what muscles I train on what day about every other month so my body isn't getting used to any scheduled training cycle.
Hope that made sence.
And it's allot more then just the schedule I gave u but that's a basic start


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

I do all upper body on same day then next day do all lower body. I don't break it up into arm, shoulder, chest, ect. Which is fine?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

U asking me if what you are doing is fine or what I do is fine ?


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

About what I do. I know breaking the body parts up is fine, but wondering if doing all upper body on the same day is fine?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

I took two diffeent note books and had one for my workouts and the other for my food intake.
I wrote in them for a few years and leaned what my Body needs in order to get bigger which I'm still learning new things daily and I been at it for over 6 years. Everyone is diffrent to start a diary buddy


----------



## ThisGuyMatt (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I took two diffeent note books and had one for my workouts and the other for my food intake.
> I wrote in them for a few years and leaned what my Body needs in order to get bigger which I'm still learning new things daily and I been at it for over 6 years. Everyone is diffrent to start a diary buddy



I'll be like Arnold in no time


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Well you got more info then I did at your age already so get at it


----------

